# Wir essen jetzt Opa



## Krone1 (4 Mai 2013)

Wir essen jetzt Opa


----------



## CelebMale (4 Mai 2013)

Wir essen jetzt,Opa!


----------



## Punisher (5 Mai 2013)

CelebMale schrieb:


> Wir essen jetzt,Opa!


Ohne dich hätt ich, es nicht, kappiert,,!


----------



## CukeSpookem (5 Mai 2013)

Meind juhr Länquitsch !


----------



## Exilsachse1 (5 Mai 2013)

Deutsche Sprache,schwere Sprache ! :thx:


----------



## CukeSpookem (5 Mai 2013)

Garl, gommd da ä Gomma ?
Glaar gommd da ä Gomma .
Guud geraadn ...
Garnich !!!


----------



## Padderson (6 Mai 2013)

again what learned


----------

